# Problem ammo?



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

I recently picked up a box of Winchester USA 147 grain JHP 9mm. And in looking through the box I find that all of them have a line part way down the casing. And if I slide my fingers along the casing, I can feel that line.

Has anyone encountered this before, and is it something to worry about?

See the middle round


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Normal, and fairly common with the longer/heavier hollow-point bullet ammo in 9mm. The ridge is actually caused by the edge of the bullet base, which has bulged the case slightly as the bullet was seated in the loading process. 9mm brass gets thicker as you go farther down into the case, so the bullet base forces it outward slightly as the bullet goes deep into the case.


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

Good to know, thanks for the info!


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Ditto. I don't forsee any problem with that ammo/round. It's typical of some manufacturers more than others. Depends on their sizing process I reckon. I take it the one on the left is a 115gr HP and the one on the right is 147gr ball?


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> Ditto. I don't forsee any problem with that ammo/round. It's typical of some manufacturers more than others. Depends on their sizing process I reckon. I take it the one on the left is a 115gr HP and the one on the right is 147gr ball?


Actually the left round is a PMC Gold 124 Gr JHP, and the right is Winchester USA 115 Gr FMJ range ammo.

I just lined them up according to size (length) for that picture, not weight.


----------

